# red stripe leo



## Salamanda (May 28, 2008)

I have a female red stripe leo and I was wondering which male I should get to produce the best young and what they would produce.

Thank you!


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

Salamanda said:


> I have a female red stripe leo and I was wondering which male I should get to produce the best young and what they would produce.
> 
> Thank you!


A nice red stripe male


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Salamanda said:


> I have a female red stripe leo and I was wondering which male I should get to produce the best young and what they would produce.
> 
> Thank you!


Best thing to go with a red stripe is another red stripe.


----------



## Salamanda (May 28, 2008)

ah ok cool now to find one hmmm


----------



## funky1 (Jun 18, 2008)

There`s a possbility that if you can get hold of a nice male (red stripe), then you`ll be able to produce some outstanding young. If yoou can`t get your hands on a red stripe, then just try to get your hands on another type of stripe - it`d be a shame to waste it`s potential on something else.


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

Depending how much you want to spend, some american breeders have some absolute stunners. Maybe collect from the Hamm show

Stripe and Red Stripe Leopard Geckos from JMG Reptile

Red Stripe Leopard Geckos For Sale - Awesome Geckos!

:2thumb:


----------



## funky1 (Jun 18, 2008)

Yeah, and a bonus with the Geckos.etc lot are that they are doing an offer, where you choose a leo (all the available are going to hamm), and they will deliver it TO YOUR DOOR anywhere in the UK for a small courier fee. Never seen an offer like this - and you can even just get the one leo from them, as opposed to having to spend a fortune on a minimum order.


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

funky1 said:


> Yeah, and a bonus with the Geckos.etc lot are that they are doing an offer, where you choose a leo (all the available are going to hamm), and they will deliver it TO YOUR DOOR anywhere in the UK for a small courier fee. Never seen an offer like this - and you can even just get the one leo from them, as opposed to having to spend a fortune on a minimum order.


Really? Where did you find this out? I may be interested here....


----------



## funky1 (Jun 18, 2008)

There you go mate - Geckos For Hamm, Germany Shipment


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

funky1 said:


> There you go mate - Geckos For Hamm, Germany Shipment


Sweet!


----------



## Salamanda (May 28, 2008)

ah awesome! heres my female only 4 months old at the min but her bands have started to go and her red stripe is getting better with every shed 
I dont no if shes a good quality stripe or not but im not too worried because I didnt pay much for her at all.










sorry for rubbish picture


----------



## funky1 (Jun 18, 2008)

She`s a beauty already mate - can see the red stripes developing, and they usually come through at around 6 months!


----------



## Salamanda (May 28, 2008)

ah shes had it at least a month and when I got her at two months the stripes were brown


----------



## funky1 (Jun 18, 2008)

Haha - that`s what I meant: the `red` aspect! Where did you get her from if you don`t mind me asking? (feel free not to answer though). I like how she`s keeping her head markings as wel so far!


----------



## Salamanda (May 28, 2008)

She was from my local reptile shop I only bought her because she was being kept so bad had shed on her toes must have been there a while because a few days later she shed again, she also had toes missing and bowed legs which have fully healed after dusting her food often.
She was only £48 and labelled as a hypo


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Salamanda said:


> ah awesome! heres my female only 4 months old at the min but her bands have started to go and her red stripe is getting better with every shed
> I dont no if shes a good quality stripe or not but im not too worried because I didnt pay much for her at all.
> 
> 
> ...


Personally for me she doesn't fit the grade for a red stripe (BANDED TAIL).There needs to be a degree of striping expressed in the tail and she had a band interupting the flow on her body.Me personally would tagged her as a Hypo tangerine aberrant_Poly'HET red stripe.But if she is from red stripe breeding then you can still breed her to a red stripe male and get some respectable looking red stipe offspring.


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Salamanda said:


>


Here's a possible boyfriend for her.He's a from a red stripe breeding.So he's a Giant striped_Poly'HET red striped.









Here's a link to the ad.
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/lizard-classifieds/250100-male-red-stripe-outcross-giant.html


----------



## Salamanda (May 28, 2008)

the location of that leo is bit too far from me but thank you anyway!

I will keepan eye out for one a little closer


----------



## carpy (Nov 13, 2007)

or one from holland in april perhaps


----------

